# Vinyl on fleece



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been reading older posts on heat applying heat vinyl on fleece such as stadium blankets...was wondering if over time has anyone discovered new vinyl or techniques for this type of application?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I just did some felt pirate hats with Thermoflex Plus and they came out great. So it just depends
on how you want it to look and feel.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Just wondered if all types of the vinyl besides flock still looks like it's floating on top and if edges stay down


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I recommend thermoflex plus its has a great feel but its all about preferences. Do you have a link of the blanket you want to use?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Unless it is a pretty flat fleece, it is going to look lumpy. Felt is less lumpy so may work ok.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Carmigirl said:


> Just wondered if all types of the vinyl besides flock still looks like it's floating on top and if edges stay down


If done right today's vinyl looks great. I use Thermoflex Plus and the durability if done correctly is excellent. Rounding all of your corners will help the edges stay down. There are some cheaper vinyls out there but in my experience you get what you pay for. Joto's ultra vinyl and the Thermofilm from Imprintables are also excellent products, just not as readily available. Good Luck!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use TF plus other quality vinyls. It does adhere well. What I do not like is the appearance. Call it a personal thing. There is a fleece that is thinner and does not have a lot of nap. Those will do fine. I was referring to the thicker fleece which tends to have a lot of nap to it. The vinyl adheres but the overall appearance is not smooth.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Just testing the waters right now....I have a no pil fleece and therm flex on hand so I guess really all one can do is give it a try right! Thanks to all for taking the time to share your advice with me! I'll let you know!


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Carmigirl said:


> Just testing the waters right now....I have a no pil fleece and therm flex on hand so I guess really all one can do is give it a try right! Thanks to all for taking the time to share your advice with me! I'll let you know!



Carmi, Im curious on how your blankets turned out? Hopefully well.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

ccolors....well only tried once so far and didn't like it too much but I think I need to play around with heat settings, just haven't had time


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

Aren't most fleece, 100% poly? Wouldn't Thermoflex Extra be better?


----------

